# intolerance to fruit and veg?



## crazy diamond (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi I have had IBS for 6 years. I now have it under semi-control but only if I avoid among other things, all fruit and veg except potatoes. Does anyone else have this problem? I am very concerned about my health with this diet. I take vitamins and am otherwise healthy (fingers crossed!).


----------



## lovescats (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi crazy diamond. Isn't it strange that foods that are supposed to be good for us cause trouble? I have trouble with certain veggies, and I found out that it's because they are insoluable fiber (like corn, lettuce, broccoli and other veggies with undigestable "skins"). My doctor was telling me that I can still eat these foods as long as I line my stomach first with breads and pastas and other foods that I can digest. Not sure if it's the same way for you, but perhaps you could try that. I can have salads, as long as I eat them at the end of a meal rather than at the beginning. IBS


----------



## jjsobey (Oct 15, 2004)

I am the same and cannot tolerate any fruits or vegetables except cooked potatoes and cooked carrots. I also cannot eat any meat, dairy or grains and was becomming concerned about what this might be doing to my health since the only supplement I take other than fiber is 1 multivitamin. Earlier this week I went in for a complete lab work and was shocked to find out that everything was exactly where it should be! I thought for sure something would come back deficient but to my suprise it didn't. I think the only thing you can really do is continue taking your vitamin and have complete lab done once a year or so, depending on how you feel.


----------

